# turkey limit



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

am just curious, . It SEEMS that the turkey population in mi . is very good at this point. has there ever been a consideration about a 2 bird season?. I'll be the first to, say on some years, I go home empty, so, it is not like I run out get a bird, and am done. I mean mostly based on the bird census


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Question is does everyone have that many turkeys ? Turkeys can be boom or bust some years .


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

I think most of zone 3 populations are very healthy and we could probably have a 2 bird spring limit with little ill effect. 

But when you get into zone 2 and 1 where wintering conditions and predation can be more severe maybe just keeping it at 1 is fine. 

However I will say our turkey hunting is pretty good if not amazing. Hard to want to fix it if it aint broke.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Iam good with one.What I don’t understand is the fall season in zz you can buy a license a day until they run out which they don’t plus shoot hens.If you get greedy people in your area they can really hurt population.Dont know why you need a fall season when you got plenty of other things to hunt


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

retired dundo said:


> Iam good with one.What I don’t understand is the fall season in zz you can buy a license a day until they run out which they don’t plus shoot hens.If you get greedy people in your area they can really hurt population.Dont know why you need a fall season when you got plenty of other things to hunt


No different than deer... a surplus 30 miles away they want to eliminate can leave you nearly void of deer .


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Martian said:


> am just curious, . It SEEMS that the turkey population in mi . is very good at this point. has there ever been a consideration about a 2 bird season?. I'll be the first to, say on some years, I go home empty, so, it is not like I run out get a bird, and am done. I mean mostly based on the bird census


Do you hunt turkeys in the fall and know those rules ?

L & O


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Liver and Onions said:


> Do you hunt turkeys in the fall and know those rules ?
> 
> L & O


Fall turkey digest.Can purchase one license a day until quota is met.I don’t think ZZ is ever sold out.Page 12


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I travel from Howard City to Mears quite often. I have seen only a couple of turkeys since November. While fire arm hunting on my property south of Mears in November I saw zero/zip turkeys this fall. The last few years I would see plenty. We sure do not need a fall season or a two bird limit. If you want to shoot them off in the spring in zone 3 have had it, just do not do it to those in Zones 2 and 1.


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

I just passed a flock of 60+ birds this morning on my way to campus. I'm actually glad we got snow and a bit of a cold snap last week, as much as I want spring and warm weather, if it greens up too early it will mess with my hunting 

In all honesty, I think SW Michigan in the ZZ zone could easily permit a 2 bird limit. For most of the states that allow hunters to harvest 2+ birds in the spring, the success rate is purportedly the same or even lower. For example - if 30% of the spring hunters currently harvest 1 spring gobbler, upping it to 2 birds would likely result in at most about 30% of those 30,000 hunters bagging a second bird - that would equal a total harvest of about 40k birds.

Of course, hunter success at harvesting multiple birds also depends on how the state allows multiple birds to be harvested. Many states allow a valid tag to be filled at any time, whereas other states (like NY) only allow hunters to harvest 1 bird per day. Limiting it to 1 bird per day drastically reduces harvest rates on the 2nd bird because it eliminates one person taking a 'daily double'. Oregon had a system (not sure if it's still like this) where you bought tag 1 and had to fill it before buying tag 2 - you could theoretically harvest 2 (or 3) birds the same day, but not at once.


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

I will say I like the 1 bird a season rule though because if I tag my bird and want to continue hunting, then it forces me to go with a friend or mentor a youth/newbie after tagging my bird. 

There's something special about the MI system that, at least for me, just works and provides a very enjoyable turkey hunting experience. 

So although I think SW Michigan could support 2 tags - I like the 1 tag per hunter we have in place. 

The other advantage we often don't think about is our 1 tag per season system reduces the number of non-resident hunters, because most hunters see the cost of 1 turkey tag and opt for a different state where they can get multiple birds. This ultimately results in better chances of success for resident hunters and a more enjoyable time in the Michigan woods.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

Liver and Onions said:


> Do you hunt turkeys in the fall and know those rules ?
> 
> L & O


no , i only do spring


----------



## Chromelander (Oct 1, 2011)

I hunt on private land in zone 3. I think they should have a combo tag like deer. You can kill 2 turkey per year. 2 in the spring,2 in the fall or 1 in each. Plenty of birds by me.


----------



## hmrx (May 4, 2012)

The fall kill is low only between 5000 and 8000. After the first year of the multiple tag system the NWTF Michigan chapter dug into the numbers. We were surprised. Only 1700 people bought more than 1 tag and only 200 bought more than 2. Really a non issue. Not what we expected. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

hmrx said:


> The fall kill is low only between 5000 and 8000. After the first year of the multiple tag system the NWTF Michigan chapter dug into the numbers. We were surprised. Only 1700 people bought more than 1 tag and only 200 bought more than 2. Really a non issue. Not what we expected.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Iam surprised thought it would be way more but all you would need is a few greedy people by your area and they could really hurt the population


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

Turkey population in some states are on decline. Kansas has gone from two to one bird limit. A two bird limit would look appealing to non resident hunters looking for more bang for the buck. I hope Michigan keeps the philosophy of offering a quality time afield. On the other hand if offered I would gladly fork over a larger amount for a second bird.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Ask me this question 10-15 years ago and I would have been a huge supporter for a two bird limit. Then numbers in my area tanked, making it extremely tough getting on birds. 

Even a few years ago several of my properties had one tom and a handful of hens.....if I was lucky. Add in hunting pressure from surrounding properties and there wasn’t much to go around. 

As mentioned, just because one guy is seeing 30-40 birds on his property doesn’t mean the guy on the other end of the zone is. And until you’ve hunted through low numbers, don't take the population for granted. With hunters and predators it doesn’t take long to knock a big flock down to 4-5 birds.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Ack said:


> Ask me this question 10-15 years ago and I would have been a huge supporter for a two bird limit. Then numbers in my area tanked, making it extremely tough getting on birds.
> 
> Even a few years ago several of my properties had one tom and a handful of hens.....if I was lucky. Add in hunting pressure from surrounding properties and there wasn’t much to go around.
> 
> As mentioned, just because one guy is seeing 30-40 birds on his property doesn’t mean the guy on the other end of the zone is. And until you’ve hunted through low numbers, don't take the population for granted. With hunters and predators it doesn’t take long to knock a big flock down to 4-5 birds.


Absolutely right .Ten years ago i had 70 birds in my yard all at once ...then they suddenly crashed about 6 years ago and i seen zip for two years .They have started to make a very slow comeback the last couple years .I am in perfect turkey habitat .Raccoon didn't help the situation at all also .


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I suppose some areas might be able to with stand it but I personally think one bird is plenty. Why open a can of worms that could destroy the population?


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

old graybeard said:


> I suppose some areas might be able to with stand it but I personally think one bird is plenty. Why open a can of worms that could destroy the population?


Agree 100%

I love the new seasons and how hunt 301 is the whole season, but I like 1 bird though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LG1 (Sep 8, 2008)

Why would we need a second bird? It seems like when it comes to tags with whatever season it may be for some it’s never enough. More tags, longer season, more choice of weapons, change area boundary’s or whatever it may be. Just seems like it’s always wanting more.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Sometimes you have to learn to be happy with what you have.


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

One in the spring and one in the fall is plenty for me.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

I do also hunt turkeys in the fall. With a self bow. I try to target Poults, although I am likely to shoot at a Tom or a Jake that’s within 20 yards.
Best of luck (& skill) to everyone for a SAFE and successful hunt!!!


----------



## Nik (Apr 13, 2017)

retired dundo said:


> Iam good with one.What I don’t understand is the fall season in zz you can buy a license a day until they run out which they don’t plus shoot hens.If you get greedy people in your area they can really hurt population.Dont know why you need a fall season when you got plenty of other things to hunt


 so this means I can shoot as many turkeys as I want for unit yy “or unit zz in spring digest”


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

1 bird 


Nik said:


> so this means I can shoot as many turkeys as I want for unit yy “or unit zz in spring digest”


1 per spring state wide- 1 per day in the fall provided you buy a permit to hunt each bird.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Can only buy one license in spring.In fall you can buy one a day until they run out


----------



## Slick Trick40 (Nov 25, 2012)

I say keep it to one bird. I’ve shot my turkey opening day for at least the last decade. A one bird limit is probably the reason


----------

